# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Θυροτηλεόραση από Κίνα

## radiodj105

Γειά χαρά σε όλους.
Βλέπω συνέχεια σε διαφημίσεις αυτό το θυροτηλέφωνο. 'Εχει πολύ ωραίο design και κυκλοφορεί σε τρία χρώματα.
Το βλέπω, είτε σε διαφημίσεις του facebook, είτε σε κινέζικα ηλεκτρονικά μαγαζιά (Wish, Gearbest, Aliexpress)...
Οι οδηγίες λένε πως λειτουργεί με 2 μπαταρίες (φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία) αλλά δέχεται και 24v AC (που δίνουν τα κουδούνια).

CDYCAM-battery-wifi-doorbell-IP-Video-Intercom-WI-FI-Video-Door-Phone-Door-Bell-IR-Alarm.jpg_640.jpg
'Ενα σημαντικό μείον είναι πως όταν κάποιος αντικαταστήσει το μπουτόν κουδουνιού με αυτό το μπουτόν (που έχει και βίντεο), πατώντας το μπουτόν, ΔΕΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ το κουδούνι του σπιτιού, αλλά στέλνει μονάχα ειδοποίηση στο smartphone.
'Ενα ακόμα σημαντικό πρόβλημα, είναι πως αυτή η συσκευή δεν είναι ONVIF. Δηλαδή μπορείς να την δεις ΜΟΝΟ μέσω εφαρμογής στο κινητό και όχι μέσω προγράμματος IPVIEW από κάποιον υπολογιστή.

'Εχω παραγγείλει μια τέτοια συσκευή, με σκοπό να την ανοίξω και να δω αν μπορεί να γίνει πατέντα, ώστε να χτυπάει ΚΑΙ το κουδούνι του σπιτιού, εκτός από την ειδοποίηση στο κινητό.

Σύντομα, θα επανέλθω με νεότερα!

----------


## vasilimertzani

Γιατί ακριβώς άνοιξες το θέμα;

----------


## briko

Μαλων για να περηφανεύεται ότι αγόρασε θυροτηλεωραση.  
Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι δεν μπορείς  να επέμβει στο κυκλωμα.

----------

vasilimertzani (21-01-19)

----------


## Panoss

Γιατί, πού είναι το δύσκολο; Έχει ένα διακόπτη πού κλείνει:



> ...πατώντας το μπουτόν, ΔΕΝ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ το κουδούνι του σπιτιού...
> 
> ...πατέντα, ώστε να χτυπάει ΚΑΙ το κουδούνι του σπιτιού, εκτός από την ειδοποίηση στο κινητό.


Οπότε γιατί να μην μπορεί να επέμβει;

----------


## briko

Γιατί συνήθως οι διακόπτες αυτοί είναι 4 η 6 επαφών και κλείνουν σημεία μέσα στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γιατί συνήθως οι διακόπτες αυτοί είναι 4 η 6 επαφών και κλείνουν σημεία μέσα στο κύκλωμα.


Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ελεύθερη επαφή ( εννοώ ασύνδετη) πάνω στο button για να δημιουργηθεί μία κατάσταση κουδουνίσματος μέσα στο σπίτι.Πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να προσθέσει ένα timer και να πάρει εντολή από την ενεργοποίηση της κάμερας. Δεν είναι δύσκολο και δεν χρειάζεται να αγγιξει καν το button.Κι αν δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο αναμονής έτοιμο μπορεί να δοθεί η εντολή ασύρματα με ένα μικρό πομποδέκτη. Ολα γίνονται παιδιά.

----------

mikemtb73 (25-01-19)

----------


## briko

> Δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει ελεύθερη επαφή ( εννοώ ασύνδετη) πάνω στο button για να δημιουργηθεί μία κατάσταση κουδουνίσματος μέσα στο σπίτι.Πιθανόν να χρειαστεί να προσθέσει ένα timer και να πάρει εντολή από την ενεργοποίηση της κάμερας. Δεν είναι δύσκολο και δεν χρειάζεται να αγγιξει καν το button.Κι αν δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο αναμονής έτοιμο μπορεί να δοθεί η εντολή ασύρματα με ένα μικρό πομποδέκτη. Ολα γίνονται παιδιά.


ρε Δημήτρη με αυτά που έχει γράψει και όπως τα έχει γράψει εσύ πιστεύεις ότι έχει δυνατότητες να καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## chipakos-original

> ρε Δημήτρη με αυτά που έχει γράψει και όπως τα έχει γράψει εσύ πιστεύεις ότι έχει δυνατότητες να καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο?


Ε δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά κάθε μέρα σχολιάζουμε για το αν γίνεται κάτι ή δεν γίνεται, ή πως μπορεί να γίνει. Δεν ξέρω τι θα κάνει όταν θα του έρθει.

----------


## briko

Η πρώτη ατάκα σου είναι αυτό που θα γίνει αν προσπαθήσει οτιδήποτε

----------


## radiodj105

> Γιατί ακριβώς άνοιξες το θέμα;


Γιατί θεωρώ πως κάποιους ίσως τους ενδιαφέρει να αντικαταστήσουν το κουδούνι τους με κάτι που να έχει και κάμερα.
Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση - Δεν έχω οικονομικό όφελος. Δεν είμαι κινέζος από το wish

----------


## radiodj105

> ρε Δημήτρη με αυτά που έχει γράψει και όπως τα έχει γράψει εσύ πιστεύεις ότι έχει δυνατότητες να καταφέρει κάτι τέτοιο?


Αδερφέ, δεν είναι όλοι άσχετοι εδώ μέσα. Κάποιοι έχουν τελειώσει κάποια σχολή... έχουν ανοίξει 5 ρημάδια βιβλία (και δεν εννοώ την Τεχνική Εκλογή που είχαμε στα 80's)....
Κλείνοντας.... από τον τρόπο που γράφουν (σύνταξη αλλά και ορθογραφία), αποδεικνύουν πως έχουν τουλάχιστον τη στοιχειώδη κατάρτιση. 
Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
Φιλικά, πάντα.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Γιατί θεωρώ πως κάποιους ίσως τους ενδιαφέρει να αντικαταστήσουν το κουδούνι τους με κάτι που να έχει και κάμερα.
> Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση - Δεν έχω οικονομικό όφελος. Δεν είμαι κινέζος από το wish





> Αδερφέ, δεν είναι όλοι άσχετοι εδώ μέσα. Κάποιοι έχουν τελειώσει κάποια σχολή... έχουν ανοίξει 5 ρημάδια βιβλία (και δεν εννοώ την Τεχνική Εκλογή που είχαμε στα 80's)....
> Κλείνοντας.... από τον τρόπο που γράφουν (σύνταξη αλλά και ορθογραφία), αποδεικνύουν πως έχουν τουλάχιστον τη στοιχειώδη κατάρτιση. 
> Μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα.
> Φιλικά, πάντα.


Kαλα κανεις και ανοιγεις το θεμα να παρουσιασεις τη συγκεκριμενη θυροτηλεοαραση.Δεν εγραψα το ποστ γιατι κανεις διαφημιση ή οτιδηποτε.
Εγω προσωπικα το εγραψα γιατι παραθετεις μια φωτογραφια,χωρις να υπαρχει καποιο link,καποια τιμη,καποια specs.Τι γνωμη μπορει να σχηματισει καποιος απο μια φωτογραφια?
Και απο τεχνικης φυσεως ακομα χωρις σχεδιο-εικονα-διαγραμμα δυσκολα μπορει να απαντησει καποιος.

----------


## radiodj105

Δυστυχώς, αν αγοράσεις ηλεκτρονική συσκευή από κινέζο, θα δεις πως η αλήθεια απέχει πολύ από τα πραγματικά specs που αναγράφονται.
Θα κάνω copy-paste τα specs, γιατί το λινκ δεν μπορείς να το δεις, αν δεν έχεις λογαριασμό στο WISH.

Οστόσο, βρήκα το λινκ από το aliexpress και ακριβώς από κάτω με κόκκινο χρώμα, έχω τα specs από το wish.com όπως υποσχέθηκα.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Smart-IP-Video-Intercom-WI-FI-Video-Door-Phone-Door-Bell-WIFI-Doorbell-Camera-For-Apartments/32905762695.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.473b4c4dtV5  CcC

Περιγραφή
Features:
1. Easy to install,double side tape on the back of the remote control button and installation holes back of the doorbell.
2. Press the remote control button to trigger the wireless receiver doorbell to chime
3. Long distance transmission and high strength signal and sensitivity
4. Press the button on the side of the door bell to change ringtone.
5. Ideal for homes,offices,guest rooms,hotels,hospitals .etc,it can be used as a message paging alarm for the patient or babies.
6. High-definition video two-way voice call for clearer communication.


Specification:
Type: door Bell
Material: Plastic
Color:As shown
Quantity:1pc
Signal to noise ratio: β₯ 39Db
Lens / viewing angle: 1.7MM@F2.4/166°
Night vision: 10 meters
Resolution: 720p
Wireless network: 802.11b/g/n
Storage: TF card, maximum storage 32G
Power supply: 2*18650 battery(not included)
Power consumption: standby 400uA, working current 200MA
Item Size: 14.4*7.5*3.3cm
Net Weight:  330g/ 11.6oz


Package:
1*Door Bell

----------

vasilimertzani (30-01-19)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Έχει και εξάρτημα με ηχειο με 52 ήχους από 20-80db.φανταζομαι δεν το πήρες αυτό.

----------


## radiodj105

Όχι ακόμα Βασίλη. Δεν το πήρα. Στόχο έχω να ρυθμίσω το συγκεκριμένο θυροτηλέφωνο με το υπάρχων κουδούνι. 

Τελικά, έφτασε στα χέρια μου η παραγγελία μου, πιο γρήγορα από ότι περίμενα.

Αν κάποιος σκοπεύει να το αγοράσει και θέλει να πάρει μπαταρίες (επαναφορτιζόμενες), ας προσέξει τις μπαταρίες. 
Οι μπαταρίες με τον κωδικό 18650 βγαίνουν είτε με "κεφάλι" για τον θετικό πόλο, είτε χωρίς κεφάλι. 
Το συγκεκριμένο θυροτηλέφωνο φοράει ΜΟΝΑΧΑ την παρακάτω ΜΕ κεφάλι. (αν κάνετε το λάθος και πάρετε χωρίς κεφάλι, ο θετικός πόλος δεν θα ακουμπάει στην επαφή).
NCR18650B-PRO-BTN-3.jpg
Φυσικά, όπως όλοι μας, είχα την περιέργεια να δω πόσο "συμπικνωμένη" τεχνολογία έχουν οι Κινέζοι και αν θα μπορέσω να "κλέψω" την εντολή του κουδουνιού.

Αφαίρεσα με προσοχή τις 6 βίδες και έβγαλα το καπάκι.  
01.jpg


Τότε είδα πως αποτελείται από 2 πλακέτες (που συνδέονται μέσω μιας συστοιχίας από PIN). 
02.jpg


Η επάνω πλακέτα αφορά την εγγραφή σε κάρτα SD (εκεί άλλωστε είναι και η υποδοχή της κάρτας SD).
Στην φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί, φαίνεται ο ακροδέκτης που συνδέει την επάνω με την κάτω πλακέτα.
03.jpg

Η κάτω πλακέτα έχει την κάμερα, το κύκλωμα του WIFI αλλά και τα κυκλώματα ήχου. 
06.jpg

Δυστυχώς το πλήκτρο του μπουτόν, συνδέεται μέσω μιας καλωδιοταινίας με 6 επαφές που δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά με το πολύμετρο να βρω κάποια εντολή του κουμπιού, που να δίνει αυτά τα πολυπόθητα 3,5 Volt κάπου.
Θα το ψάξω καλύτερα τις επόμενες μέρες. Ελπίζω να βρω μια άκρη και να μην χρειαστεί να λύσω και το μπουτόν...
Ακολουθεί φωτογραφία με την καλωδιοταινία.
07.jpg

Κάτι που επίσης ανακάλυψα (αν και το ήξερα)... είναι πως αυτά τα θυροτηλέφωνα, δεν είναι ανιχνεύσιμα (σε αναζήτηση IP).
Για παράδειγμα το δικό μου, δεσμεύει την IP: 192.168.1.128
Αυτή την IP θεωρώ λογικό να μην την βλέπω από κάποιον Browser. 
Κατέβασα διάφορα προγράμματα Show IP Camera στον υπολογιστή και δεν κατάφερα ούτε να την εντοπίσω και βέβαια ούτε και να συνδεθώ.

Ναι, για 20 ευρώ, το θυροτηλέφωνο έχει πολύ ωραίο Design.
Ναι, δεν με ενοχλεί που δεν το βλέπω από το PC μου,
Με ενοχλεί αρκετά που μπορώ να "εκμεταλλευτώ" την "καμπάνα" του τρέχοντος κουδουνιού μου.

----------

vasilimertzani (31-01-19)

----------


## radiodj105

> Μαλων για να περηφανεύεται ότι αγόρασε θυροτηλεωραση.  
> *Είναι σχεδόν σίγουρο ότι δεν μπορείς  να επέμβει στο κυκλωμα.*


Τελικά έχω επέμβει στο κύκλωμα και κατάφερα αυτό που θέλω.
Είδες τελικά, που είχα δίκιο όταν σου είπα πως δεν πρέπει να τα ισοπεδώνεις όλα.

Ακολουθούν φωτογραφίες με αυτό που έκανα.
Προφανώς και θα συμμαζέψω τα καλώδια από την γυφτιά που βλέπετε... 
Προσωπικά, το στοίχημα ήταν αν μπορέσω να "κλέψω" την επαφή.
Εφόσον το πέτυχα, τότε όλα μπορούν να φτιαχτούν.
΄

----------


## radiodj105

Είχαμε μείνει στην περίπτωση που ήμουν σε δίλημμα αν πρέπει να λύσω την πλακέτα με το Push Button.
Τελικά την έλυσα και άρχισα να μετράω, που συνδέεται το μπουτόν.
Από μέσα μου παρακαλούσα μία από τις επαφές να συνδέεται με την τροφοδοσία της μπαταρίας ( δηλαδή είτε το - είτε το + ).
Όπως βλέπετε και στην φωτογραφία... ο διακόπτης έχει 4 επαφές. 
Οι δύο συνδέονται μεταξύ τους... (αυτές με το κίτρινο βελάκι)...και οι δύο απέναντι, συνδέονται επίσης μεταξύ τους.
Τότε, με μεγάλη μου χαρά, είδα πως αυτές οι δύο επαφές (με το κίτρινο βελάκι), συνδέονται με το (-) της πλακέτας (και της τροφοδοσίας).

20190130_232555.jpg

'Αρα λοιπόν, αυτή την επαφή, δεν είχα λόγο να την ακουμπήσω.
Οπότε, σύνδεσα ένα καλώδιο στην άλλη επαφή του διακόπτη, ώστε να "κλέψω" την εντολή (όταν κάποιος πατάει το κουμπί).
20190130_233730.jpg

Αγόρασα έναν ρελέ 5Volt από το κατάστημα Φανός, όπου ο πωλητής μου είπε πως διεγείρεται και με 3.8v.
( Κόστος ρελέ, περίπου 2 ευρώ. )

Προσοχή. Τα ποδαράκια με το νούμερο 1+2 είναι το "πηνίο" του ρελέ.
Σε ένα από τα δύο ποδαράκια (1 ή 2) σύνδεσα τον θετικό πόλο της μπαταρίας, ενώ στην επαφή που περίσσεψε σύνδεσα το καλώδιο με την εντολή από τον διακόπτη (που φαίνεται στην επάνω φωτογραφία).
20190131_215100.jpg

Τα ποδαράκια 3+4 είναι επαφές (του διακόπτη) που χρησιμοποίησα.
Αυτά τα σύνδεσα στο παρακάτω σημείο της πλακέτας, που συνδέεται με το συμβατικό κουδούνι που έχουμε όλοι.
20190131_221724.jpg

Με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω στις παραπάνω αναρτήσεις, κατάφερα να αντικαταστήσω το παλιό PUSH Button του κουδουνιού, με θυροτηλέφωνο που έχει και κάμερα. Με την πατέντα που έκανα (με το ρελεδάκι), κατάφερα να μην αχρηστέψω την καμπάνα του κουδουνιού που έχω τώρα.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τον χρόνο σας.

----------

mikemtb73 (31-01-19), Papas00zas (01-02-19)

----------


## mikemtb73

Φίλε Βασίλη δεν βλέπω καμία γυφτιά σε αυτό που έχεις κάνει! Επισεις μας το παρουσίασες πολύ ωραία!
Μία ερώτηση εχω: μπορεί το doorbell αυτό να δουλέψει σε  τοπικό δίκτυο άνευ Internet?
Η πρέπει απαραίτητα να συνδεθεί κάπου στην Κίνα πχ?
Εάν όχι, μήπως ξέρεις κάποιο άλλο?  (ανεξαρτήτως τιμής)
Την 192.168.1.128 την έχει πάρει μέσω dhcp από τον ρουτερ σου? Μπορείς να το δεις μέσα από τις ρυθμίσεις του router. 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο που αφιέρωσες

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## radiodj105

Ακόμα και χωρίς ίντερνετ, σίγουρα θα μπορεί να γράφει στην κάρτα SD που υπάρχει επάνω στο θυροτηλέφωνο.
Απλά το ίντερνετ, το βοηθάει ώστε... μόλις πατήσει κάποιος το κουδούνι, να σου έρχεται ειδοποίηση στο κινητό (αρχικά) και μετά να βλέπεις στο κινητό σου, ποιός είναι έξω από την πόρτα σου.
Την 192.168.1.128 του την έδωσε το ρούτερ μου.
Από το ρούτερ, βλέπω πως κάποιος έχει πάρει την 128. 
Μέσω ρούτερ δεν θα μπορούσα να δω καμμία κάμερα, παρά μονάχα από κάποιον browser ή κάποιο πρόγραμμα IP Camera viewer.

----------


## mikemtb73

Σε ευχαριστώ.
Άρα υπάρχει μια συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή που την κατεβάζεις από playstore ας πούμε?
Και αυτή συνδέεται σε κάποιον σερβερ να φανταστώ, και το ίδιο κάνει και η 'καμερα'...
Γιαυτό θέλει το ίντερνετ...
Αν κλείσει για κάποιο λόγο ο σερβερ, ton poύlo!!! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

vasilimertzani (01-02-19)

----------


## radiodj105

'Εχω την εντύπωση πως ο κύριος λόγος που γίνεται αυτό, είναι για να μπορείς να δεις το θυροτηλέφωνο, ακόμα και εκτός σπιτιού σου (αρκεί να έχεις πρόσβαση σε ίντερνετ).
Επίσης, εκτός από την SD κάρτα που γράφει εικόνα και βίντεο, έχει και σύνδεση για εγγραφή σε Cloud.

Λογικό! Με ένα μικρό άλεν, ο επίδοξος ληστής μπορεί να σου αφαιρέσει θυροτηλέφωνο και κάρτα SD.
Αν όμως γράφει στο CLOUD, τα πράγματα είναι πιο δύσκολα.

----------

mikemtb73 (01-02-19)

----------


## radiodj105

Η εγκατάσταση πέτυχε... όλα λειτουργούν ρολόι.
20190202_170345.jpg
Η εικόνα που δείχνει η κάμερα (στην εφαρμογή του κινητού) είναι ικανοποιητική.
Έχω κρατήσει ακόμα το προστατευτικό νάυλον (στην κάμερα), ώστε να μην γδαρθεί, όταν κάνω μια μικρή πατέντα που έχω στο μυαλό.
Πάντως ακόμα και μέσω νάιλον, η εικόνα δεν είναι κακή. Στην επόμενη εικόνα βλέπετε το αποτέλεσμα σε SD (τραβώντας ένα screenshot από το κινητό μου).

kamera_11.jpg

Στην επόμενη φωτογραφία (χωρίς τη γάτα), η εικόνα είναι "με προστατευτικό νάιλον" αλλά σε HD 720p.
HD-1.jpg
Έλεγα αμέσως επάνω, πως θέλω να βάλω ακόμα μια πινελιά.
Το μόνο που θέλω να κάνω, είναι να προσθέσω μια μικρή αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ.
Ο λόγος είναι απλός. 'Οταν πατήσω το κουδούνι και οπλίσει, δεν ξε-οπλίζει αμέσως (όπως θα έπρεπε), αλλά παραμένει οπλισμένο το ρελέ για μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. 
Με αποτέλεσμα η μελωδία του κουδουνιού μου (διάρκειας 3 sec) να επαναλαμβάνεται 2η ή και 3η φορά, παρόλο που δεν είναι πατημένο το κουμπί του κουδουνιού.
Είναι πιθανόν να γίνεται αυτό, ακόμα και από την "διαρροή" που περνάει μέσα από το ρελέ κατά την αδράνεια.

Θα το παλέψω και αν εντοπίσω το μέγεθος της αντίστασης, θα ενημερώσω εδώ.

----------

mikemtb73 (04-02-19)

----------


## radiodj105

Σε σειρά με το πηνίο του ρελέ, έβαλα μια αντίσταση 22 Ohm και όλα διορθώθηκαν. 

Για την ακρίβεια δοκίμασα ένα τρίμερ και είδα πως από 15 Ohm και μέχρι 39 Ohm, το ρελέ κλείνει ΜΟΝΟ για όση ώρα πατάει κάποιος το μπουτόν.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όποιον θέλει να το δοκιμάσει.

----------

mikemtb73 (05-02-19), vasilimertzani (04-02-19)

----------

